# '66 GTO Rear Spring Insulator Type



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

Installing a set of Eibach rear springs in a ’66 GTO. We need to replace the insulator that is on the top rear springs (frame pocket to spring) and trying to decide which style to go with, either the original (rubber and rope) or all rubber.

The car is NOT original and being setup for the street with SPC front control arms, QA1 shocks, QA1 rear upper adjustable trailing arms, Metco lower trailing and Hellwig anti-sway bars. The rear is a ’70 12 bolt (Chevy) and the frame is boxed and have installed supports (welded) from rear lower trailing arm mounts to rear upper trailing mounts. Rear upper control mounts on housing are rubber (understand that if polyurethane is used could cause “snap around” when pushed to the max “G”).

Anyone have a suggestion / experience with this type of setup and could suggest which style of insulator (rubber/rope or 100% rubber) to use?


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Spring insulators*

I have a 1965 GTO and I used a silicone rubber tube that I split down the middle and secured it with cable ties.


----------

